# First Art Show



## S2artDesigns (Aug 4, 2011)

First forum topic also but I just got contacted to possibly be a vendor at the Georgia Winery here in North GA at some of their events and I wanted to pick the brains of the LJ community. What should I expect, take, etc, any questions you think I should know the answer to or tips. I have never done any kind of show like this before so any advice would be awesome!


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd take anything that would show my skills or display wine bottles. I'd make some of those single bottle hang in the air stands that hold the bottle 4" off the counter top with a single piece of wood. Any kind of wine rack you can think of. I'd get pictures of wine racks/cabinets that you know you can build and put them in a notebook as suggested items. I'd take business cards and hand them out like pieces of candy. I'd make up fliers that spoke about yourself, your family, your efforts in your community, how you became a woodworker and about your love of woodworking. Pictures speak louder than words. If you make a favorable impression on the customer, you might earn their real business down the road. And I wouldn't haggle prices. State the prices you need for the cheap items, and then hold to them. By haggling you will undervalue your work and your more expensive items.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree completely with rsdowdy. Wine people are not generally snobs, especially in North GA, (I live just over the border in SE Tennessee), but the wine show will attract people who love wine, AND other fine things, and they will come with money in their pockets.
By showing you are a craftsman with an ability for them to pursue their love of wine, you'll get sales. Also, I would include any small items you might have built, like freeform boxes, maybe some lathed products, anything that is a little upscale and would fit in with a nice home. Winos don't come to wineries, but people with money who drink wine, and often collect other things do attend these shows. Giving them something else to look at and discuss while they taste the wine will spark sales for you.


----------



## S2artDesigns (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I had a thought to make wine bottle stoppers for the show but with school in session I just don't have the time. Im actually kind of pressed to get enough items completed for the show to be able to sell. haha. I'm hoping it all goes well. Ideally I would be selling my pendants, walking sticks, and photography prints. But I am probably just going to have necklaces to sell. Sticks take more time than I have and I don't have the money to just print a ton of photos. But I can crank out those pendants pretty well. Again thanks for the advice! Much appreciated it is.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have made some pieces of jewelry with cork accents. They go over really well with people who like wine. I used an old bulitin board for my material, but have wanted to cut up an actual wine cork.



There are lots of possibilites! Just be careful if you try cutting a round cork (or anything round) with power tools, they are not stable and will rock and cause problems.


----------

